# "Looped colon" and constipation with soft stools



## hdigiacomo (Dec 28, 2012)

Help. I am overwhelmed and feeling terrible. I'm not sure what else to do or where to go. About a year ago, seemingly out of nowhere (at age 36) I developed constipation. My stools were entirely normal, if not a bit soft, in consistency but I seemed to be unable to pass the stool despite straining forever on the bowl. When the stools did pass, they were small in length and thin in width. My GP recommended Miralax, then prescribed Amitiza. Neither worked.

I started seeing a gastroenterologist. He prescribed a higher dose of Amitiza, and recommended more frequent Miralax. Didn't work. Then he prescribed lactulose. Tasted terrible and didn't work. Finally I had a colonoscopy and endoscopy. Nothing of significance was found, except the colonoscopy report indicated I had a "significantly looped colon", for whatever that's worth. The GI doc seemed to have no idea what was wrong, and didn't make any other additional suggestions except for a specialized contrast study where I have to defecate on a toilet while they watch my GI motility. I haven't yet pursued this.

Fast forward a year. I'm still constipated. After no help from the GI specialist, I began seeing an acupuncturist who helped tremendously. I started to think the constipation was stress related. I'm still seeing the acupuncturist but am dealing with a horrible bout of constipation recently, despite no obvious sources of stress in my life. I have extreme abdominal bloating, a feeling of liquidity in my bowels (like I'm going to have diarrhea but nothing actually comes out) and horrific flatulence, especially at night. I'm nauseated after I eat, and have a diminished appetite, due to the increased pressure in my abdomen.

I've been a vegetarian, for over 3 years, and eat very well with lots of fruit, veggies, etc. I exercise multiple times per week and have an active job, so I rarely sit. I'm thin, and have lost a bit of weight over this past month due to the constipation (despite feeling so bloated my pants hardly button closed.) Prunes, apple cider vinegar, aloe and cactus juice, probiotics and castor oil wraps covering my abdomen under a heating pad (acupuncturist's recommendation) have all been tried and failed to help the constipation. I do take an extra strength Colace daily, which at least keeps the stools softer.

I'm at the point where I seem to be unable to defecate without giving myself a warm water enema. I don't take laxatives, as I'm scared for dependency, and only use a Fleet's enema in a desperate situation (no more than once a month, maybe.) The strangest thing to me is that my stools are very soft, which seems like they should pass easily but they don't at all.

Does this sound like IBS? Celiac? I feel like my colon is spasming, preventing the soft stool from passing except for really small pieces. I need help. What can I do? Any other specialists that I should see to try and get an "official" diagnosis?

I'm so glad to have found this site.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

really, i think think you should go ahead and have the defogram test--that specialized contrast study your gastro doc suggested. that is a very worthwhile test which can reveal a number of problems such as pelvic floor dysfunction --where the pelvic floor muscles don't co ordinate properly so as to allow a complete bm. biofeedback and physical therapy can often help with that. a defogram will also reveal if you have any other outlet problems such as a rectocele, vaginal prolapse, rectal prolapse etc.

you could also have a transit test done--the sitz marker test--to see if your transit time is slower than normal.

good luck--hope you can get to the bottom of all this soon and find some relief.


----------



## redundantsigmoidcolongirl (Dec 31, 2012)

Ask your doctor about Redundant Sigmoid Colon.............because that is what I have been diagnosed with, and my symptoms are very similiar......except pain...


----------

